# Check your specs!



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

*Check your specs! + pics of 2006 5.9SL*

Be warned: check the components on your Treks real carefully for substitutions. It wasn't until I got home that I realised the post on my new 2006 5.9SL was an X-lite and not the XXX-lite that is advertised on Trek's website: 
http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/road/madonesl59.html 

I promptly sent an email to Trek and got a one line reply: specs are subject to change without notice. Now I know alot of companies use this line but it has got so common place that I forgot to check and have paid for a premium bike without all the premium bits Trek put in their spec. All I can say is be warned: Trek are substituting the bits on their bikes and don't care one bit that they are not deliverying to spec! Check your Treks carefully to make sure you are actually getting what you paid for. 

I've put some pics below for people to see, just a pity about the post.
1- Andromeda against city skyline (Melbourne, Australia)
2 - 3 long shots
4 - 6 detail: great finish + King head set, seat clamp and post, new alloy hubs and skewer


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

PedalSpinner said:


> Be warned: check the components on your Treks real carefully for substitutions. It wasn't until I got home that I realised the post on my new 2006 5.9SL was an X-lite and not the XXX-lite that is advertised on Trek's website:
> http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/road/madonesl59.html
> 
> I promptly sent an email to Trek and got a one line reply: specs are subject to change without notice. Now I know alot of companies use this line but it has got so common place that I forgot to check and have paid for a premium bike without all the premium bits Trek put in their spec. All I can say is be warned: Trek are substituting the bits on their bikes and don't care one bit that they are not deliverying to spec! Check your Treks carefully to make sure you are actually getting what you paid for.



Good post....I personally wouldn't lay down for Trek's answer, but would pursue it. But then again I am in a position to do so for no layout of $. 

If you purchased from a LBS, or as a P1, I would demand what you spec'd out.

Zac


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

I am certainly not happy about it. It's not unusual for manufacturers to change the specs but usually it is to something that is at least the same standard. 

What Trek have done is down grade the component without any notice or change in price. What craps me is that they do it so blatantly and then hide behind their legal disclaimer as an excuse to rip off the customer- and they did it so casually too.

My LBS is caught between a rock and a hard place- he can only sell what Trek ship. They've asked Trek to fix the spec but my guess is that Trek will be happy just hiding behind their fine print- the real problem is with Trek.

If other people think this is substandard from Trek and don't want to find downgraded bars, posts, stems, saddles etc on your new bike, post a reply in support so Trek can see they can't hide behind their legal jargon to rip us off.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Hmmm, maybe someone took the bike out for a spin from the LBS and upgraded their seat post?




PedalSpinner said:


> I am certainly not happy about it. It's not unusual for manufacturers to change the specs but usually it is to something that is at least the same standard.
> 
> What Trek have done is down grade the component without any notice or change in price. What craps me is that they do it so blatantly and then hide behind their legal disclaimer as an excuse to rip off the customer- and they did it so casually too.
> 
> ...


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

Good point Bas- unfortunately I also spotted another 06 5.9SL on the weekend with the same downgraded post which suggests this is not an isolated incident and more widespread. Furthermore, Trek just admitted they change their specs when I wrote to them- they just want to squeeze some more profit out of their RRP$5,400 bike and don't seem to care too much for how they do it.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

PedalSpinner said:


> Be warned: check the components on your Treks real carefully for substitutions. It wasn't until I got home that I realised the post on my new 2006 5.9SL was an X-lite and not the XXX-lite that is advertised on Trek's website:


Did you have a chance to examine the bike before you bought it, or did you buy it sight unseen? Is the seatpost clearly labeled? If you bought the bike off the showroom floor, then you should have had ample opportunity to decide if you wanted that particular bike. If so, then while it is unfortunate that they made the component substitution, they really didn't pull a "fast one" on you, and you don't have much basis to demand action.

If you are really that unhappy with the bike, and the dealer has a return policy, then you could just return it for a refund.


----------



## greenjp (May 8, 2005)

The flip side can be found on a riding buddy of mine's Trek 1500 - the website says it's 105, but the bike came with an Ultegra rear derailleur. go figure.

jeff


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

Good point Mark- it's much easier to blame the trusting customer rather than the big company with all the money to give handbuilt attention and QA systems. I did check the 5.9SL out- the 110 OCLV for any stress marks... DA levers... DA cranks... DA brakes... DA rear & rear mech... XXX lite fork... X-Lite wheels... XXX-lite stem... X-lite bars and X-lite pro saddle, I think you get the idea. By the time I got to the post and saw it was an X lite I just gave Trek the benefit of the doubt and thought it must be right. Silly me didn't know Trek don't keep to their specs which brings me back to where I started: look out and check your specs because after the fact Trek aren't going to give you any after sales service for this problem.

Return the bike because the post is a few grams out? I'm sure Trek have worked out that if they change small things like this that customers aren't going to get racked off enough to return bikes- that's the thing that gets me the most- they will do anything to shave a couple of bucks off to increase their profit margins rather than do the right thing by riders.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

No complaint about that! Good example of Trek doing the responsible thing- if they don't have the right part to fit, they use the equivalent or better. Unfortunately, they don't do that all the time so we need to check carefully to make sure Trek doesn't rip us off with inferior bits.


----------



## Mark McM (Jun 18, 2005)

PedalSpinner said:


> Good point Mark- it's much easier to blame the trusting customer rather than the big company with all the money to give handbuilt attention and QA systems.


So, you came here looking for a pity party and didn't get it. Get over it. This is how the real world works.


----------



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

Mark McM said:


> So, you came here looking for a pity party and didn't get it. Get over it. This is how the real world works.


  See someone never got shots last night !!!


----------

